# Lusterstone and Lincrusta in a Turret



## fauxlynn

Hey everyone! My client needed some fancy painting for their new home.

We decided on a product from Faux Effects called Lusterstone for the dome of the turret. I mixed the color custom. It's an easy product to use and people love it. Think 'sort of glittery Venetian plaster'. 

We went with a multi painted finish for the Lincrusta on the walls.

These are the samples

View attachment 89465


----------



## fauxlynn

Start with a basecoat similar in color to the Lusterstone


----------



## fauxlynn

Next, you roll on what is pretty much a scratch coat. Let it dry. Lightly sand,followed by two or three troweled on applications in a random pattern. I just used a six inch plastic trowel.


----------



## fauxlynn




----------



## slinger58

Nice scaffold. You put that up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

So, that's the scary scaffolding the GC put up and since I couldn't reach part of the dome.... I put up my own scary scaffolding.


----------



## fauxlynn




----------



## fauxlynn

So, I put up blankstock for underneath the Lincrusta as advised by the pros here on PT. .....And, yes I am doing the Lincrusta myself. 









This is hard work!!! I'm not used to working this hard. I was going to fill these gaps with Swedish Putty, but it's sort of too soft. I need something like Play-Doh. Any suggestions??


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> Nice scaffold. You put that up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No! The GC put up the wooden thing. There's going to be a 300lb chandelier going up there.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> So, I put up blankstock for underneath the Lincrusta as advised by the pros here on PT. .....And, yes I am doing the Lincrusta myself.
> 
> View attachment 89529
> 
> 
> This is hard work!!! I'm not used to working this hard. I was going to fill these gaps with Swedish Putty, but it's sort of too soft. I need something like Play-Doh. Any suggestions??
> 
> View attachment 89537


a good QUALITY caulk


----------



## fauxlynn

Thanks,chrisn. The instructions said to use caulk, but I figured there was something better. 

I hate caulking.

BTW- TIL that Lincrusta stretches and morphs in ways you don't want it to, especially if you take too long positioning and re-positioning it. Also, the pattern on the right side of the strip isn't always in synch with the pattern on the left side. Gah!


----------



## fauxlynn

Kill me now


----------



## Wildbill7145

That last picture reminds me why I've only done wallpapering once in my entire life. I'm glad there's folks out there that enjoy working with that stuff. I wouldn't have the patience for it.


----------



## chrisn

Wildbill7145 said:


> That last picture reminds me why I've only done wallpapering once in my entire life. I'm glad there's folks out there that enjoy working with that stuff. I wouldn't have the patience for it.


That stuff is nothing like wall paper, it is in a class buy itself. Not one that I take( class) The seems MIGHT line up once in awhile but it all depends on how consistent you are with the moisture content( paste, etc) I did it once, hated it and turned down any jobs after that.


----------



## fauxlynn

I agree about the moisture content. The instructions say to wet the back with hot water for twenty minutes. It took a bit for me to get in a rhythm between putting up pieces while others were soaking.


I think I got one roll where the one side is stretched somehow, but only every second repeat....if that makes any sense.

None of the other rolls were off like this. Of course it's the last roll and my scrap options are limited.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Your blue bakers on casters has me terrified. You a bad mamba jamba missus!


----------



## Jmayspaint

Paradigmzz said:


> Your blue bakers on casters has me terrified. You a bad mamba jamba missus!




Maybe this is one of those "what color is the dress" things, but I see a green bakers straddling the hand rail. Or maybe your talking about something else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

Well the wheels are locked, I needed every inch I could get. Plus I added outriggers after that pic was taken.

To add- I looked at other options. 5x7 scaffolding was too big and the crossbars wouldn't go over the railing. Any type of lift wouldn't fit in the tight space at the top. 
It's not the worst set up I've been on.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I agree about the moisture content. The instructions say to wet the back with hot water for twenty minutes. It took a bit for me to get in a rhythm between putting up pieces while others were soaking.
> 
> 
> I think I got one roll where the one side is stretched somehow, but only every second repeat....if that makes any sense.
> 
> None of the other rolls were off like this. Of course it's the last roll and my scrap options are limited.


 
and if you contacted the manufacturer they would say "this is the first time we have ever heard of this problem", so you must have done something wrong:vs_mad:


----------



## fauxlynn

Okay, so the manufacturer says to spray with degreaser and let sit for ten minutes and then wipe it off. That stuff reminded me of when my Dad would re-fill his lighter. Strong!









It also says to wash down the walls with soapy water. Yeah...I'm skipping that part.

I got all the pieces up and oil primed.... started caulking with a good caulk and it's shrinking.


----------



## chrisn

They will tell you that's the nature of the beast I bet. Like tell your client, it's supposed to look like that:vs_whistle:
Yet another reason I avoid that stuff.


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> They will tell you that's the nature of the beast I bet. Like tell your client, it's supposed to look like that:vs_whistle:
> Yet another reason I avoid that stuff.


Yeah,I'm already rehearsing my speech for the client...

I'm switching back to swedish putty...And I'm beefing it up with a little bit 'o sawdust. I have no time for filling the same gap four times with caulk.


----------



## PACman

I could have sworn i got a shot for lincrusta once........


----------



## fauxlynn

PACman said:


> I could have sworn i got a shot for lincrusta once........


Surely more than once.. .


----------



## fauxlynn

Two basecoats on...old Duron
color. Still working on a caulk solution.


----------



## fauxlynn

Duplicate


----------



## jprefect

This job is epic. 

What you using for caulk? Phenoseal?

I love the lusterstone. Who makes it / distributes it?


----------



## fauxlynn

Epic,huh?....interesting choice of words. I think to be epic I'd have to be N'Eighter wearing a Go-Pro:wink:


Faux Effects makes Lusterstone. 
I'm testing other caulk options. It's between Shermax, Golden Modeling Paste or cake frosting.:biggrin:


----------



## PRC

fauxlynn said:


> Epic,huh?....interesting choice of words. I think to be epic I'd have to be N'Eighter wearing a Go-Pro:wink:
> 
> 
> Faux Effects makes Lusterstone.
> I'm testing other caulk options. It's between Shermax, Golden Modeling Paste or cake frosting.


I vote for frosting. At least any mistakes will be delicious!


----------



## chrisn

toothpaste:vs_laugh:


----------



## fauxlynn

Squeegee time. Second step is glaze and slightly darker paint scrubbed in with a chip brush,dabbed a bit with a rag and squeegeed to brighten up the high points.


----------



## MurphysPaint

So impressed. I would love to learn how to do some of the things you've done.


Murph


----------



## fauxlynn

Round one of glaze and silver paint. Scrub in and rag gently.


----------



## fauxlynn

So the modeling paste was ok, the SW Shermax was better. I'm​ still going to have to do multiple layers but I'm taking the approach of doing the next 'faux' step and then fixing what pops out.


----------



## chrisn

Will you think twice before taking on another job like this or just charge an exorbitant amount?:vs_laugh:


----------



## fauxlynn

Yes, I would do this again. I'm already thinking of how to do things differently 'next time'.

I thought I _did_ charge an exorbitant amount:sad:. Five figures for 420 sq.ft. and about $4,500 in materials. But I shouldn't have come down on the price for the whole contract in the beginning.

I think in some respects,no matter what I would charge it wouldn't seem like enough.


P.S.- does any one else see a clown face where those big leaves are?..


----------



## Jmayspaint

fauxlynn said:


> P.S.- does any one else see a clown face where those big leaves are?..




Yeah, I see it. Looks like the top leafs are a clownish hairdo. 


If not a clown, some kind of Aztec monster face.


----------



## slinger58

I do see the clown. Probably wouldn't have if you'd not mentioned it.

Your threads and the pics of your work where you're picking at the details always remind me of a saying I read once.

" The greater the doubt, the greater the artist. Perfect confidence is granted to the lesser talented as a consolation prize." 



That was meant as a compliment, BTW. :wink:


----------



## MurphysPaint

I see a bearded man with a crown.


Murph


----------



## fauxlynn

Yesterday I spent three hours beefing up all the flat areas with straight up silver paint with an artist's brush. Today I'm tipping the high points with a chip brush and BM Graphite. 








It's important to not have too much paint on the brush,you have to wipe it off after each dip in the can. Lay the brush on its side against the wall and lightly brush.
















I ended up having to Frankenstein this area...


----------



## chrisn

Better you than me, I would not have the patience for all that( unless I was making $200 an hour)


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> Better you than me, I would not have the patience for all that( unless I was making $200 an hour)


Yeah, I'm going to add up what I have into it so far tonight. I still have what's left under that platform,can't do it until the GC removes it. But there are other things in the house I need to do.

You know, I don't work all the time. I pretty much consider the -'well, it's better than not working' factor much of the time. Besides, if I'm up on a scaffold with a brush in my hand it keeps my mind off of things. Like dying. :smile:


----------

